

Show HN: Our idea to aggregate awesome motivational/inspiring materials - wallawe
http://stonecoldhustler.com/

======
wallawe
My friend and I had this idea and threw it together. We do front-end and UX
work so there's a lot of functional/programming ideas we had that we don't
have the skills to implement just yet.

For example, we thought it would be cool if users could sign up to receive a
video/quote via email each morning, at the time of their choosing in order to
start the day right.

Any thoughts, feelings, suggestions are more than welcome :)

